# Thermostat



## Josh P Whitefish (Jul 5, 2017)

bolts for the Water Inlet Assembly r stripped can it b fix without goin in to shop


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

aftermarket alum intake? 

there are helicoil kits.


----------

